# Vivarium side view.



## froggy1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Just wanted to share some side shots of my vivarium. you can see the drift wood layout a lot better.


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Very nice! What kind of moss is that you've got going there?

Best,
Ash


----------



## froggy1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you! That would be java moss. I finally got it out of its aquatic stage.


----------



## KarmaPolice (Apr 25, 2012)

I like how it is looking so far, however you cant just give us two pictures and expect us to be happy about it.
What are you going to put in there?
What type of other plants are going in?
I see internal air vents?


----------



## froggy1 (Jan 10, 2012)

KarmaPolice said:


> I like how it is looking so far, however you cant just give us two pictures and expect us to be happy about it.
> What are you going to put in there?
> What type of other plants are going in?
> I see internal air vents?


Lol your right. Well I would love to put a pair of cobalts. 
And plants I'm not sure I usually end up going to Andy's orchids and just pick out what I think would looke good in the tank. I think next I'm going for more viny plants do I can lay it across the top of the background. And yes I did do the internal air vent like grimms tank I put two suscool pc fans with a speed controller.


----------



## KarmaPolice (Apr 25, 2012)

froggy1 said:


> Lol your right. Well I would love to put a pair of cobalts.
> And plants I'm not sure I usually end up going to Andy's orchids and just pick out what I think would looke good in the tank. I think next I'm going for more viny plants do I can lay it across the top of the background. And yes I did do the internal air vent like grimms tank I put two suscool pc fans with a speed controller.


I'm located in vista and got some a couple nice shingling/trailing raphidophoras and peperomias for trade or even sale if you were to stop by.


----------



## Mike1980 (Apr 10, 2013)

Your viv looks great! I have bought from andy orchids and couldn't be happier. He has a great selection and they are always willing to discuss and explain. Good people!


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

Looks awesome. I really like the stump and leaf litter look.


----------



## EverettC (Mar 9, 2004)

Is that Manzanita and where did you find a piece of wood like that? I really like your setup and am thinking about doing something similar.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

EverettC said:


> Is that Manzanita and where did you find a piece of wood like that? I really like your setup and am thinking about doing something similar.


The way that is done is you take a bunch of individual branches and great stuff them all together at the back, so it looks like that.


----------



## EverettC (Mar 9, 2004)

Yep that's definitely one way to do it. I asked because because there are manzanita branches that look like that naturally but they're sort of hard to come by and typically expensive (I was hoping to find a new source of manzanita instead of manzanita.com).



goof901 said:


> The way that is done is you take a bunch of individual branches and great stuff them all together at the back, so it looks like that.


----------



## froggy1 (Jan 10, 2012)

KarmaPolice said:


> I'm located in vista and got some a couple nice shingling/trailing raphidophoras and peperomias for trade or even sale if you were to stop by.


hmmmm sounds tempting. I will let you know if I decide to head up that way.



Mike1980 said:


> Your viv looks great! I have bought from andy orchids and couldn't be happier. He has a great selection and they are always willing to discuss and explain. Good people!


I love that place. they really do stop and explain everything about each orchid you ask about. they also stop and recommend orchids as you walk up and down the isle. 



EverettC said:


> Is that Manzanita and where did you find a piece of wood like that? I really like your setup and am thinking about doing something similar.


Its not manzanita. I don't really know what type of wood it is. I took a bunch of similar branch looking wood and GS them together 1 at a time. 



goof901 said:


> The way that is done is you take a bunch of individual branches and great stuff them all together at the back, so it looks like that.


that is correct. its pretty easy to do.


----------



## JQuadGMono (Jan 2, 2017)

Incredibly cool. Similar to that build from GRIMM.
This is actually my first post - what do you do to create that background? It looks like there are branches actually IN the background too.
Is there a good source to learn this?


----------



## Railrider1920 (Nov 12, 2016)

JQuadGMono said:


> Incredibly cool. Similar to that build from GRIMM.
> This is actually my first post - what do you do to create that background? It looks like there are branches actually IN the background too
> Is there a good source to learn this?


Hi JQ,
Welcome to the site. I'm also new at this viv building. One thing I would suggest is to check out the parts-construction/ portion of the site. Look at the build threads there. The posters usually show and tell how they did their construction of the tanks. Like this one-- 77g-azureus-tank-build-log.html and this one to start you off. .vertical-ten-gallon-picsl

Also go to the beginner area of the forum. check out the stickies at the top of the page. Then you can also use the search tool towards the top of the page. Use key words like background, fake rocks, fake vines, great stuff (used in making the backgrounds)

Froggy, 
viv looks good. The things in the top left of the tank, are they home made fake vines? They look good. Got any front view pics?

Rob


----------



## wimvanvelzen (Nov 1, 2008)

froggy1 said:


> Just wanted to share some side shots of my vivarium. you can see the drift wood layout a lot better.
> 
> (..)


That is great looking! Any chance of an update?


----------



## Lake (Jan 31, 2015)

Very nice tank, do I sense a little inspiration from GRIMMs tank?
Again, I really like the look of it


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

